# What ya think of my new woma enclosure



## tazzy (Feb 16, 2011)

So I finished constructing my new enclosure and thought I'd share a couple of photos with you guys and see what you think! There's more pics of the construction process on my profile if anyone is interested.

All I need now is to pick up my woma, the weekend can't come fast enough.

Cheers, Tazzy


----------



## Braidotti (Feb 16, 2011)

Looks good, what size is that ?


----------



## tazzy (Feb 16, 2011)

cheers mate 1200Lx600Wx550H..


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 16, 2011)

looks great, It gives you great satisfaction when you do it yourself doesn't it ! I was going to ask about ventilation, but I went and checked out your album and I see you have drilled holes at the back, 

Its always hardest waiting for a new animal.


----------



## saximus (Feb 16, 2011)

I thought it was a pre-bought cabinet before I looked at the album. That looks great congrats


----------



## lisa5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Looks great and very solid. I really like the front opening lockable doors- would prefer that rather than sliding doors. Got to make up a double one or triple one sometime later in the year.

Forgot to ask, where have you put the lights?


----------



## Constantine200 (Feb 16, 2011)

Looks really good, you should go into production. Like the previous post i also like the front opening doors, well done.


----------



## tazzy (Feb 16, 2011)

Cheers guys

Forgot to ask, where have you put the lights?[/QUOTE]

There are no lights, just going to have a bottom heat source. Might put a light in just for my viewing pleasure at a later date, but im more of the thought if you want to see your snake just grab him out!


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 19, 2011)

as long as its in a well lit room it shouldn't cause any problem, a lot of people use lights as a way of providing a day/night cycle for their animals.


----------



## emmabee (Feb 19, 2011)

we make our own vivs too, and i also like the front opening doors, will be soooo much easier to keep clean!
i used stick on LED lights in my vivs.


----------

